# Xikar lighter - Resource or Pipeline?



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I smoke mostly outdoors so the matches just aren't cutting it, and I'm tired of burning my thumb with a bic. Time for a proper pipe lighter. I love both Xikar cigar lighters I've got, and especially love the lifetime warranty. Naturally, I'm looking to Xikar for a pipe lighter. It seems they've got two - the Resource and the Pipeline. Having a tool isn't a huge deal, though I kinda like the built in tamper, etc., on the Resource. The Pipeline has just a tamper.

Any recommendations between the two? Pipeline is $10 more. I've found that with lighters, for the most part, you get what you pay for. Many cheap lighters have come and gone in the time since I got the Xikar cigar lighters.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I can't speak to the Xikar specifically, but I absolutely LOVE my IM Corona Old Boy. I think the Pipline is Xikar's version of the same. If it is as good, it's worth the extra $10. My Old Boy lights on the first strike every time, has a nice angle to the flame, and holds a ton of butane. I use it every day and fill up about once a week. FWIW...


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I've only used the Pipeline, and it's great. It lights well and reliably, and I've been extremely happy with it. That said, if you're smoking mostly outside, you might prefer a Zippo with a pipe insert. They generally cost $1.50 more than their standard counterpart, so much more cost effective than a Xikar. Plus, it comes with all the reliability of Zippo.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay when I was doing the research for pipe lighters I ran into a lot of reviews on the pipeline that steered me away from them. There was big issues with the screw that holds the flint. It would always come loose and you would end up losing it. The B&M that I deal with said they did have a lot of problems with the pipeline. So that in itself steered me away. Now the resource seemed to me the better choice of the two to me. If I did end up going that way I would have got the resource. But I did spend the coin and got the 'Ol Boy and have never looked back.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

For outdoors I use my zippo on a daily basis, I wouldnt trade it for the world for outdoor smoking but out of the 2 xikars if that is what you are dead set on I would go with the pipeline.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> Okay when I was doing the research for pipe lighters I ran into a lot of reviews on the pipeline that steered me away from them. There was big issues with the screw that holds the flint. It would always come loose and you would end up losing it. The B&M that I deal with said they did have a lot of problems with the pipeline. So that in itself steered me away. Now the resource seemed to me the better choice of the two to me. If I did end up going that way I would have got the resource. But I did spend the coin and got the 'Ol Boy and have never looked back.


I don't know if the design has improved or if it has more to do with the way I compulsively twist the screw tighter, but I don't have a problem. I did have a problem with a Lotus version of the Old Boy design, so maybe Xikar worked out the problems.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I swung by the baccy shop at lunch to check everything out and actually went with the Resource. Real solid, and though I said I didn't 'need' the built in tool, it is kinda nice in a pinch Glad I ended up getting it locally - owner said if anything goes wrong just bring it to him and he'll swap it out for a new one if he's got one in stock. If not, he'll deal with Xikar on my behalf. Also grabbed a tin of Ashton Artisan's Blend.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> I don't know if the design has improved or if it has more to do with the way I compulsively twist the screw tighter, but I don't have a problem. I did have a problem with a Lotus version of the Old Boy design, so maybe Xikar worked out the problems.


Could have been. I'm not knocking the lighter or xikar as I do own the trezo for my cigars and absolutely love that one. I just didn't want to buy something that, in the back of my head, I knew had issues or known issues. I was only going off what I had read.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Pinky:* Question, when you guys say pipe zippo, do you mean the old fluid based ones or the aftermarket butane inserts? Sorry, coming from the cigar side where fluid=evil...

*Brain:* I hate being a clueless noob again...


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

the_brain said:


> *Pinky:* Question, when you guys say pipe zippo, do you mean the old fluid based ones or the aftermarket butane inserts? Sorry, coming from the cigar side where fluid=evil...
> 
> *Brain:* I hate being a clueless noob again...


Mine's just a good old fashioned Zippo with the Zippo lighter fluid. You can get a Thunderbird insert for it that will use butane, but I haven't felt the need to do that.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The fluid ones. Zippo makes a special insert that replaces the normal chimney with one that has a hole in the side so you can hold the lighter horizontally over the top of the pipe, and when you pull air in through the pipe, the flame gets drafted down. Use the new Zippo fluid in the black can, and let the flame burn for 3-5 seconds and you're good to go, no fluid taste or smell.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Zippo Pipe Insert









Thunderbird Pipe Insert for Zippo


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

I was on the Zippos Ruin Tobacco bandwagon before I bothered to try 'em, and I've never had any flavoring from a Zippo in my cigar and pipe-smoking. I swear up and down by the pipe zippos. If you have a regular Zippo you can contact the company, send in your Zippo and get a replacement insert (the pipe insert) for free. I like supporting companies like that.

I bought most of my Zippos off ebay (I have a minor collection), and finding ones with pipe inserts was pretty easy.

I still want an Old Boy or the Xikar clone just to have one, but I have never found a Zippo to be deficient.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Cool, I have a pipe insert laying around, so I'll give that a try.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I have the Resource lighter and a good friend has the pipeline. Honestly their just 2 different styles and I like them both (I have a cheap clone of the pipeline also) I wanted the resource since the flame is easier to control for me than the pipeline. I find in my use I don't even come close to scorching the top or side of my pipe with it. Both have a great warranty of course so just get one now and in a few months get the other, case solved. Next!


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

Keeping in mind that I adore Xikar - we stopped carrying pipelines except for the ones we keep under to replace tradeouts - there were simply too many that came back with the same problem (mentioned below). I use and love the resource. There's nothing wrong with a zippo either if you've got the pipe insert. I simply prefer the resource with the electric light, easier replacement and on board tools


----------



## wharvey (Jan 2, 2008)

The problems with the pipeline that have been mentioned are very similar to problems I've had with my Old-Boy. All those that think the Old-Boy lighters are really great lighters are correct BUT one problem with them is the so called life time warranty. If you have a problem you have to mail the lighter with $8 and then wait for 2 to 3, or more weeks to get it back. 

While I agree that Old-Boy lighters are very good, I've had one for about 8 years, they do have their faults. Mine started leaking butane after about 3 years. Sent it off to get it fixed. Then just recently it got where the flame wouldn't adjust much past a 1/4 inch long. Sent it back again. Finally got it back a few days ago and it already seems to be doing about the same.

I may very well end up getting a Xikar since my Xikar cigar lighter has been great. I don't know which would be best and that is why I looked at this thread. I do know that Xikar's warranty is the best. Instead of having to send the lighter and money in and waiting maybe a month for its return you can usually just take a Xikar back and get it replaced. You can't beat that.

Now, which to get???


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

just my 2 cents but I own a pipeline and really dont love it, I really like xikar but I played with the resource today and wish I had bought it instead..


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm glad I got the Resource when I did a while back... I bought it mainly for looks, but after reading these reviews I'm glad I did.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm enjoying the Resource so far. Nothing to make me wish I'd gotten a different one, anyway.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been tossing up the idea of getting a xikar pipe lighter but had heard mixed reviews, thanks all for the input above.

I have the zippo pipe lighter the only thing I can say is when it is windy the flame might not go out but it can blow all over the place. When it's just been filled the flame is pretty big too which can be a bit awkward. I do like that it can light a good portion of the bowl though, however I think I'd prefer the zippo as an indoor rather then outdoor lighter.


----------

